
Openly is latest startup to secure funds from Google’s AI fund - mwielbut
https://markets.businessinsider.com/news/stocks/openly-secures-7-65-million-to-empower-insurance-agents-and-simplify-home-insurance-1028717544
======
bdimcheff
Our backend is 100% go, and we're happy to answer any questions about tech or
insurance.

